# Not one bubble



## Kev (30/1/19)

hi, I just made a brew on Sunday and there has not been one bubble. Nothing. Dead as. Would that indicate bad yeast? Or something else. I followed recipe to the tee. Appreciate thoughts.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/1/19)

Kev said:


> hi, I just made a brew on Sunday and there has not been one bubble. Nothing. Dead as. Would that indicate bad yeast? Or something else. I followed recipe to the tee. Appreciate thoughts.


Are you talking about the airlock when stating not one bubble?


----------



## DU99 (30/1/19)

do you see krausen forminig..


----------



## Kev (30/1/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Are you talking about the airlock when stating not one bubble?



I used a blow off tube instead. Very quiet activity. Thanks


----------



## Kev (30/1/19)

DU99 said:


> do you see krausen forminig..



No Krausen at all. Very clean neck


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/1/19)

In that case it sounds like the yeast was cactus.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (30/1/19)

Checked SG?
I've had lagers start very slowly and look inactive.


----------



## Kev (30/1/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> In that case it sounds like the yeast was cactus.



Yep agreed. Thanks anyway


----------



## Kev (30/1/19)

Fro-Daddy said:


> Checked SG?
> I've had lagers start very slowly and look inactive.


I think I’ll hold it for a bit yet just in case. Hoping it is just a slow starter. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Reg Holt (30/1/19)

Was it a kit yeast, wouldn't hurt to give it a stir to try and rouse it.


----------



## Kev (31/1/19)

Reg Holt said:


> Was it a kit yeast, wouldn't hurt to give it a stir to try and rouse it.



Thanks. It wasn’t a kit yeast. However I ended up giving it a big shake yesterday (it’s a small Carboy) and it started. It was like the yeast was asleep. Anyway, she is bubbling now. All good. Good learning for me that it does take a few days sometimes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## S.E (31/1/19)

Kev said:


> Good learning for me that it does take a few days sometimes.


If it’s taken a few days to start it may not be your yeast that’s fermenting it.


----------



## peterlonz (1/2/19)

This has happened to me & I always become very nervous about the possible reasons & possible outcomes. 
Fermentation should always start within 24 hours even if a bit difficult to detect.
Even well thought of yeasts can be slow starters (US-05); & two sachets of Coopers yeast will almost always be underway in 4 to 6 hours.
Hope your brew turns out OK


----------



## Reg Holt (2/2/19)

One of the best tips I got starting out in home brewing, was, get to know your yeast, know its likes and dislikes. Yeast are subject to many stresses, help the yeast in avoiding those stresses, keep them happy and they will reward you. There is plenty of literature out there it is well worthwhile reading it. 
Glad to see the wort has progressed to fermenting Kev no matter what the strain may be.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/19)

Agree entirely Reg, reading up on yeast will give more home brewers the respect of this single cell fungi, which is more complex than people give credit for.


----------



## Kev (3/2/19)

peterlonz said:


> This has happened to me & I always become very nervous about the possible reasons & possible outcomes.
> Fermentation should always start within 24 hours even if a bit difficult to detect.
> Even well thought of yeasts can be slow starters (US-05); & two sachets of Coopers yeast will almost always be underway in 4 to 6 hours.
> Hope your brew turns out OK


Thanks Reg. Appreciate your reply. I might do some reading on yeast to learn more. The brew is progressing well now. Here’s hoping


----------



## Kev (3/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Agree entirely Reg, reading up on yeast will give more home brewers the respect of this single cell fungi, which is more complex than people give credit for.


Thank you. I have some learning to do for sure. Appreciate your replies.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/19)

Here is a start on the reading matter front.
https://mmbr.asm.org/content/77/2/157


----------

